# What strain for PC/Micro grow?



## fushnikens (Jul 17, 2006)

Ok so here it is I going to build 2 PCs one for mom and clones and the other for flower room. So the question is I want a good strain that will respond well to LST, I would like it to be a fruity strain, potency doesnt have to be super strong but good enough and little to no smell (dont want to use filter).  Any suggestions much appreciated... oh yea dont say lowryder it doesnt clone!!!


----------



## Mutt (Jul 18, 2006)

How come I don't seem to promote anything except NL. I mean, I DO HAVE OTHER STRAINS I LIKE.
Sorry bitchin myself out.
Northern lights is very short and compact. I've seen some people grow em under 3' topped. I LST'd mine and stayed at a 2' canopy.I think with a little bonzai'ng and LST you could manage growing in a CPU.

All herb is gonna have a strong odor during flower. NL was much less in the stinky scale than others I've grown. and its potent.


----------



## fushnikens (Jul 18, 2006)

Mutt I appreciate the input, right now I have some love potions that are in the process of becoming moms, so I thought I might use them they have low odor so far, but I had not thought of NL yet.


----------

